

How to Write a Git Commit Message (2014) - daviducolo
http://chris.beams.io/posts/git-commit/#separate

======
cmorgan8506
I think the formatting concepts are fine but I don't agree with using the
imperative. Commit messages should read as if you were explaining what the
commit does. "Because git does it" isn't a good reason to do something.

